# If the Presidential outcome was fraudulent, then so were all the rest.



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.   

All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


You forget all the ballots marked only for President


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> You forget all the ballots marked only for President



And how many was that and in what states?

Thanks


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.



Unable to deny the fact that there was massive fraud in the 2020 election, Trolling Traitor is reduced to "well the Americans do it TOOOOO.."


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> You forget all the ballots marked only for President



You mean like these...









						Public data traces Biden-only and Trump-only ballots in 2020 Arizona election
					

One of the lingering conspiracies involving the 2020 election is that thousands of fraudulent Biden-only ballots were counted in Maricopa County, which helped the Democrat win the county and the state.




					www.abc15.com
				




In all, 3,024 Maricopa County ballots were only marked for Joe Biden. Donald Trump received 3,474 of these. It’s a difference of 450 in favor of Trump, according to the team's data analysis.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> And how many was that and in what states?
> 
> Thanks


So you are unaware of that?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unable to deny the fact that there was massive fraud in the 2020 election, Trolling Traitor is reduced to "well the Americans do it TOOOOO.."



So you agree that everyone that won a seat in 2020 should step down?  Correct?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


We haven't had an honest election since that bitch Jackie had her cheating rats brain and bone matter for her lunch


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> So you are unaware of that?



I asked you to support your claims. 

Seems that is too much to ask, color me shocked beyond belief.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So you agree that everyone that won a seat in 2020 should step down?  Correct?


The United Cheating States of America are about 6 to 8 states. Forget 44 other states


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


Not just that... if the Dems cheated while the Repubs were in office, what makes trumptards believe we won't do it again now that we are in power?

So, message to all Republicans: Next election, stay home. The Dems. Got. This!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2021)

70,000 in MI


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> I asked you to support your claims.
> 
> Seems that is too much to ask, color me shocked beyond belief.





Golfing Gator said:


> I asked you to support your claims.
> 
> Seems that is too much to ask, color me shocked beyond belief.


Watching CNN. You have no idea what has been happening the last 5 yrs. If you knew it would shock you


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So you agree that everyone that won a seat in 2020 should step down?  Correct?



So you think that logical fallacy is the same as logic, Trolling Traitor?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> The United Cheating States of America are about 6 to 8 states. Forget 44 other states



Nope, we are told daily there is no way that Biden got 81 million votes.  You cannot add millions upon millions of fake votes into only 6 to 8 states, it had to be nationwide


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> 70,000 in MI


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Not just that... if the Dems cheated while the Repubs were in office, what makes trumptards believe we won't do it again now that we are in power?
> 
> So, message to all Republicans: Next election, stay home. The Dems. Got. This!!


Why wouldn't they since they got away with it


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you think that logical fallacy is the same as logic, Trolling Traitor?



Why should they not step down if the election was not valid?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Why wouldn't they since they got away with it


Exactly. So, if you are a Republican, take a break and stay home.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


>


Take it you didn't pay attn to begin with or but want to stir shit again


----------



## gipper (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why should they not step down if the election was not valid?


None of this matters. There is little difference between Don and Joe on policy. So forget about it!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


Sure.  With new election laws that you have to prove you are a citizen, live there, and haven't voted somewhere else.

If found voting with a FAKE SSN..........you will be given the choice of deportation or jail.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Take it you didn't pay attn to begin with or but want to stir shit again



so you just made the number up.

Thanks.  

Carry on


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Exactly. So, if you are a Republican, take a break and stay home.


With Joe approval rating I think you're outside the margin bub.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


Yes. 

Un-solicited mail in ballots should be banned and the elections should be performed over.

We exist in a society where if Miranda was not performed on a known, confessed, murderer an entire case is thrown out...but the entire nation's leaders are decided on un-solicited, mail in ballots? 

LITERALLY no other fucking country does that...like NONE...why? Well they have juuuuuuuust a smidge of common fucking sense...but in the US of 'window licker' A....totally fine...just keep the cheap Chinese trinkets coming in and those Zio dollars pumping out...more high fructose mom!

...what a fuckin joke.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> haven't voted somewhere else.



How do you prove you have not voted somewhere else?


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.



This was the danger in their saying the Pennsylvania and Georgia elections were run under unconstitutional rule changes.  That would have invalidated not just the presidential election, but those for everybody in the house of representatives, and the state house of representatives.

Losing their suffrage in congress is one thing, but without the state house representatives, the state could no longer do any legislative business, including scheduling a new election.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> How do you prove you have not voted somewhere else?


How do you prove you are warranted from arrest in another state.  Perhaps a data base........but that is even dangerous as it can be hacked also

Riddle me this.  364000 change of addresses in Georgia to OTHER STATES..........and still kept on the rolls.............hmmm

Why and why did Stacey Abrams sister throw that challenge out by Truth the VOTE.  BIAS. That case is a walking BILLBOARD FOR IT.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Troll thread. Optics matter. Follow the VA model and you won’t have these cheating theories. Doesn’t seem overly difficult even for leftists and the Alt Right.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Yes.
> 
> Un-solicited mail in ballots should be banned and the elections should be performed over.



There were no unsolicited ballots, except in accordance with long standing state law.  The only thing new in 2020 were unsolicited APPLICATIONS for ballots.









						Were Millions of Mail-in Ballots Wrongly Sent to People Who Didn't Request Them?
					

Some states automatically send mail-in ballots to all registered voters ... because they registered to vote.




					www.snopes.com
				




_It is false to imply that millions of ballots were improperly mailed in the 2020 election, or suggest that the system was a nefarious scheme. The mailing was in accordance with the states' laws. A handful of states send eligible voters ballots without applications in every election — not just in 2020_


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Troll thread. Optics matter. Follow the VA model and you won’t have these cheating theories. Doesn’t seem overly difficult even for leftists and the Alt Right.


Alabama you have to show an I.d to vote.  I believe 30 states do this.  And limited Mail in that have to verify id. and signature.  Last election I had to sign a key pad for this purpose.

One citizen.  ONE VOTE.  That is the goal and should be the goal everywhere.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> You forget all the ballots marked only for President


How many of those were there?


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> How do you prove you are warranted from arrest in another state.  Perhaps a data base........but that is even dangerous as it can be hacked also



Multiple location voting is what several republicans have been caught doing.  It's easy when you own multiple properties, and register to vote at each one.
Or a government photo ID, such as a military ID, without an address, and a utility bill from multiple addresses, would allow you to vote everywhere you paid a utility bill.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Multiple location voting is what several republicans have been caught doing.  It's easy when you own multiple properties, and register to vote at each one.
> Or a government photo ID, such as a military ID, without an address, and a utility bill from multiple addresses, would allow you to vote everywhere you paid a utility bill.


Link.  

And I notice you only push one party as the other went postal on Mail in drop off locations.  Not to mention pushing Harvesting of votes.  Allowing others to drop off the ballots for others.

So emotional. So helping others vote.............SOOOOO BS.,


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> There were no unsolicited ballots, except in accordance with long standing state law.  The only thing new in 2020 were unsolicited APPLICATIONS for ballots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is not a requested e.g. 'absentee ballot' it is not solicited. 

Mail in ballots are just sent out automatically.

This election was decided by non-absentee, non-requested ballots. 

Mail/Absentee voting.




__





						Voting by Mail/ Absentee Voting | U.S. Election Assistance Commission
					






					www.eac.gov


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Riddle me this.  364000 change of addresses in Georgia to OTHER STATES..........and still kept on the rolls.............hmmm



Since this is my field of expertise, I can simply say, don't use the Post Office to determine where people live.  Only to determine where they want to get their mail.  The Post Office handles millions of changes of address, from temporary (a number of days) to permanent.  From a single member of the household to everybody at that address.  

And most important thing about a COA.
_The U.S. Post Office is not allowed to forward election-related mail, even if you provided a forwarding address._


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Link.
> 
> And I notice you only push one party as the other went postal on Mail in drop off locations.  Not to mention pushing Harvesting of votes.  Allowing others to drop off the ballots for others.



I hate to tell you, but when it came to "chain of custody" every ballot sent through the Post Office, had NO CHAIN OF CUSTODY.  

And because most ballots do not require postage if mailed within the US, they did not get postmarked to when they were received.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Since this is my field of expertise, I can simply say, don't use the Post Office to determine where people live.  Only to determine where they want to get their mail.  The Post Office handles millions of changes of address, from temporary (a number of days) to permanent.  From a single member of the household to everybody at that address.
> 
> And most important thing about a COA.
> _The U.S. Post Office is not allowed to forward election-related mail, even if you provided a forwarding address._


So.  If someone knows those 364000 and has access to blank ballots they can go postal and drop them in drop off ballots if they are still on the roles.

There should NEVER BE MASS MAIL IN VOTING.  Nor should anyone be able to harvest votes.

If 364000 people no longer live in the state...........They should be removed from the rolls.  But this doesn't happen until they get sued to do it anymore.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> If it is not a requested e.g. 'absentee ballot' it is not solicited.
> 
> Mail in ballots are just sent out automatically.



You confuse mail-in and absentee ballots.  Both are returned by mail, and sent out accordance with the same law.  The difference is that absentee ballots are mailed from OUTSIDE the state, where mail-in ballots are mailed WITHIN the state.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> I hate to tell you, but when it came to "chain of custody" every ballot sent through the Post Office, had NO CHAIN OF CUSTODY.
> 
> And because most ballots do not require postage if mailed within the US, they did not get postmarked to when they were received.


Which is why you should not do it.   In the military you had to mail in your votes but still had to prove you were elligible to vote.  

MAIL IN VOTING guarantees voter fraud.  That needs to END.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> With Joe approval rating I think you're outside the margin bub.


We don't care about Biden's approval rating. We have already fixed the vote for 2024. Again, we got this.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  If someone knows those 364000 and has access to blank ballots they can go postal and drop them in drop off ballots if they are still on the roles.



Just like anyone finding a checkbook or a bank book can go to the bank and empty out the bank account (in theory).  Since to either vote or withdraw money, your signature is checked against the records for a validation match.

If someone had 364,000 blank ballots, they would also need copies of 364,000 different signatures to put onto those ballots, and someone able to forge them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> We don't care about Biden's approval rating. We have already fixed the vote for 2024. Again, we got this.


Well If you continue cheating and ordering us around after I guess we'll just have to have a serous disagreement in this country.  Oh well.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> You confuse mail-in and absentee ballots.  Both are returned by mail, and sent out accordance with the same law.  The difference is that absentee ballots are mailed from OUTSIDE the state, where mail-in ballots are mailed WITHIN the state.


Why not just follow the VA model? What do you have against that?:


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Just like anyone finding a checkbook or a bank book can go to the bank and empty out the bank account (in theory).  Since to either vote or withdraw money, your signature is checked against the records for a validation match.
> 
> If someone had 364,000 blank ballots, they would also need copies of 364,000 different signatures to put onto those ballots, and someone able to forge them.


Or they can just ignore them when done by hand.  That is how it is done in most places.  Not here.  It is a signature verification app.  

But we don't allow cheating in Alabama.  And you will vote in person or do a process to vote.  That is how it needs to be done.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> We don't care about Biden's approval rating. We have already fixed the vote for 2024. Again, we got this.


LOL
If he makes it to 2024….he is senile and may retire.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Which is why you should not do it.   In the military you had to mail in your votes but still had to prove you were elligible to vote.
> 
> MAIL IN VOTING guarantees voter fraud.  That needs to END.



Mail-in and Absentee voting have the same exact requirements for solicitation, identification and verification.  The only difference is absentee ballots originate outside the state, while mail-in ballots originate within the state.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why not just follow the VA model? What do you have against that?:



States rights.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> You confuse mail-in and absentee ballots.  Both are returned by mail, and sent out accordance with the same law.  The difference is that absentee ballots are mailed from OUTSIDE the state, where mail-in ballots are mailed WITHIN the state.




AND...one is solicited (absentee)...the other is unsolicited.

In a number of states ballots are automatically sent to a registered address. 

Unfortunately because they are unsolicited ballots are sent to dead people, or people no longer residing.

This is a flawed system that NO ONE in the world does except our very large banana republic.

Strike down unregistered vote by mail and rehold the election.

Fin


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why should they not step down if the election was not valid?



The mechanism of overwhelming fraud in 2020 was unregulated mail-in voting. Particularly the use of unrequested and unverified ballots, but also ballot harvesting of the sort we saw with Omar's roving gangs of Somali thugs.

This is why you lost in Viginia, this fraud was cut off from you. This is why your Reich is so desperately trying to pimp the Omicron (moronic) variant, so that once more there can be an election with no accountability at all.

You've lost Georgia and you know it; voter integrity laws crush the fraud you depend on. Even in Pennsylvania, where there are no voter integrity laws, the spotlight is shining and your opportunity for midnight dumps of ballots is diminished. The courts ruled that it IS permissible to video tape polling places and counting stations.

Like cockroaches, you democrats fear the lights. The level of fraud you engaged in during 2020 will be nearly impossible to repeat.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> States rights.


What does that mean? What do you have against the way they do it?


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> In a number of states ballots are automatically sent to a registered address.



And that number is nine (9) states that do that.  And they do that in accordance with their long standing (far before the 2020 election) election laws.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Mail-in and Absentee voting have the same exact requirements for solicitation, identification and verification.  The only difference is absentee ballots originate outside the state, while mail-in ballots originate within the state.


And that is all that should be mailed in.  That is my point.  mail in voting is BS.  They used a plannedemic to do it.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Strike down unregistered vote by mail and rehold the election.
> 
> Fin



And how would you do that?  If you strike down the election, everybody who gained office in 2020, would be have been invalidated, leaving state houses without a quorum to do business.   Including scheduling a new election.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What does that mean? What do you have against the way they do it?


What do you have against how Colorado, Utah, and Oregon do it?

Why not chose the Colorado model?

(hint: states rights)


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> And that is all that should be mailed in.  That is my point.  mail in voting is BS.  They used a plannedemic to do it.



Question:  Are you similarly in favor of all in person automobile registration?  All in person license renewal.  All DMV/DPS transactions have to be done in person?

Yes/No?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2021)

State elections in California have been fraudulent for years.  That's how every prominent state office has become democrat.  It's how a governor as despised as Gavin Newsom fought off recall.  It is also why Californians ignore Governor Hairdoo.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> What do you have against how Colorado, Utah, and Oregon do it?
> 
> Why not chose the Colorado model?
> 
> (hint: states rights)


Wouldn't matter if the STATES were returned the powers they should have now over the Federal Gov't.  The powers of the Fed.  should have remained enumerated.  It is when the Fed decides to be the Judge and jury over the States ON EVERYTHING that it all turned to shit.

Then we wouldn't give a shit on how stupid California is anymore.   But that isn't the case now is it?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Question:  Are you similarly in favor of all in person automobile registration?  All in person license renewal.  All DMV/DPS transactions have to be done in person?
> 
> Yes/No?


Your auto registration does not entitle you to pass laws that affect my life.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> State elections in California have been fraudulent for years.  That's how every prominent state office has become democrat.



You're wrong - Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well If you continue cheating and ordering us around after I guess we'll just have to have a serous disagreement in this country.  Oh well.


Sure, anytime.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Question:  Are you similarly in favor of all in person automobile registration?  All in person license renewal.  All DMV/DPS transactions have to be done in person?
> 
> Yes/No?


Yes.  Unless military and special circumstances like being overseas.  We used to have to do a vision test getting renewed here.  That ended years ago.  It was done to make sure you could still see enough to drive.......lol..........I had no problem with that.  Those that failed could retest with glasses or a doctors saying you could see.  lmao


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Sure, anytime.


Sounds good.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wouldn't matter if the STATES were returned the powers they should have now over the Federal Gov't.  The powers of the Fed.  should have remained enumerated.  It is when the Fed decides to be the Judge and jury over the States ON EVERYTHING that it all turned to shit.



Then you should know, that the constitution in Article I, gives congress the right to set election rules that would apply to every state, and to do so, whenever and however they so choose.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL
> If he makes it to 2024….he is senile and may retire.


Biden will make it. Not so sure about the orange douche bag.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Your auto registration does not entitle you to pass laws that affect my life.



Aren't you afraid of fraudulently licensed people driving fraudulently registered cars and trucks?  They may not pass laws, but they can damage your vehicle, injure or kill you, and just walk away.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Then you should know, that the constitution in Article I, gives congress the right to set election rules that would apply to every state, and to do so, whenever and however they so choose.


Via the number of reps and not specifically on how they are chosen.

The electoral college system.  

Whenever and however they choose.............who are the Congress........are they a COUNTRY.........NO.......THEY ARE THE STATES.

The Constitution gave us the ENUMERATED POWERS.  That is the real problem today


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> What do you have against how Colorado, Utah, and Oregon do it?
> 
> Why not chose the Colorado model?
> 
> (hint: states rights)


because in VA they made a rule that mail in ballots have to be in BEFORE the physical election to count. This way the optics are better. You're an uneducated leftist so you don't understand.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Biden will make it. Not so sure about the orange douche bag.


If he doesn't, you leave this board forever. Deal? You're so confident after all.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Question:  Are you similarly in favor of all in person automobile registration?  All in person license renewal.  All DMV/DPS transactions have to be done in person?
> 
> Yes/No?






eagle1462010 said:


> Yes.  Unless military and special circumstances like being overseas.  We used to have to do a vision test getting renewed here.




You didn't answer about registration renewal.  Cars are registered for 1-2 years, so every owner would have to go to their DMV to register in person.  You must love long lines.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Aren't you afraid of fraudulently licensed people driving fraudulently registered cars and trucks?  They may not pass laws, but they can damage your vehicle, injure or kill you, and just walk away.


Liberal virtue signalling.  AFRAID...........AFRAID............AFRAID.............If it your time driving one day then it is your time.  Whether you get killed by a licensed driver or a un licensed driver doesn't matter.  You are just as dead.

Fearing that today will be the day some asshole will run a stop sign and kill you is stupid.  When that day comes it comes........and that is just how it is.

PUSHING FEAR is the ART OF COMMUNIST pushing Fear for power and conrol..  Covid being a perfect example of it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> You didn't answer about registration renewal.  Cars are registered for 1-2 years, so every owner would have to go to their DMV to register in person.  You must love long lines.


LOL

We go every 4 years.  And sometimes the line is long.  And sometimes the lines are long shopping.  If the lines are long at the store are you going to sit at home and starve.

NOW YOU ARE TROLLING HERE...........GONNA DO MEME WAR ON THAT.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Constitution gave us the ENUMERATED POWERS.  That is the real problem today



_Article I, Section 4, Clause 1: The Times, Places and Manner of holding Elections for Senators and Representatives, shall be prescribed in each State by the Legislature thereof; *but the Congress may at any time by Law make or alter such Regulations,* except as to the Places of chusing Senators._


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> because in VA they made a rule that mail in ballots have to be in BEFORE the physical election to count. This way the optics are better. You're an uneducated leftist so you don't understand.


Apparently you don't know the "NEW" Post Office very well.  DeJoy has now added 2-3 more days to the delivery of first class mail.  Which means if you want to be sure it gets there on time, you have to mail it back a week early.

And in election terms, a lot can happen in a week.  So all those voters would have voted without knowing any revelations that come out at the end of October.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> _Article I, Section 4, Clause 1: The Times, Places and Manner of holding Elections for Senators and Representatives, shall be prescribed in each State by the Legislature thereof; *but the Congress may at any time by Law make or alter such Regulations,* except as to the Places of chusing Senators._


Not without the consent of the people.

You have a HARD ON FOR THE FED...........Me.  Not so much.  

They need to be sent on a road to Perdition.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Aren't you afraid of fraudulently licensed people driving fraudulently registered cars and trucks?  They may not pass laws, but they can damage your vehicle, injure or kill you, and just walk away.


I am in California.   There are unregistered cars and trucks driven by criminal invaders with no license or insurance on the road by the thousands.  They kill people and walk away, daily.  They don't bother with fraudulent registration..  They cannot reach into my life, into my home and pass laws like an elected official can.  Your analogy fails on many levels.  Try another comparison.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Liberal virtue signalling.  AFRAID...........AFRAID............AFRAID.............If it your time driving one day then it is your time.  Whether you get killed by a licensed driver or a un licensed driver doesn't matter.  You are just as dead.


The difference is that a licensed driver, driving a licensed vehicle, has to have liability insurance to cover the damages, both property and personal.

While the unlicensed can just walk away.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Apparently you don't know the "NEW" Post Office very well.  DeJoy has now added 2-3 more days to the delivery of first class mail.  Which means if you want to be sure it gets there on time, you have to mail it back a week early.
> 
> And in election terms, a lot can happen in a week.  So all those voters would have voted without knowing any revelations that come out at the end of October.


So mail it in a month early. Allow for early voting 90 days in advance. That gives people plenty of time. Counting mail votes AFTER the physical election creates poor optics.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> The difference is that a licensed driver, driving a licensed vehicle, has to have liability insurance to cover the damages, both property and personal.
> 
> While the unlicensed can just walk away.


Can they..................They can go to jail or court here.  They can be sued.  

How does that OTHER THAN THE TROLLING YOU ARE DOING ................matter at all?  It doesn't


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> We go every 4 years.  And sometimes the line is long.  And sometimes the lines are long shopping.  If the lines are long at the store are you going to sit at home and starve.



Actually you go every two years.  The four years period is only for the initial registration of a new vehicle.  After that it's every two years.

YMMV


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Actually you go every two years.  The four years period is only for the initial registration of a new vehicle.  After that it's every two years.
> 
> YMMV











						Alabama License Renewal: A Step-by-Step Guide - DMV Connect
					

Learn about what paperwork, fees, and steps you'll do to process your Alabama license renewal online, in-person, or by mail.



					dmvconnect.com
				




4 years


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So mail it in a month early. Allow for early voting 90 days in advance. That gives people plenty of time. Counting mail votes AFTER the physical election creates poor optics.


Early voting can also mean an uninformed electorate.  The last presidential debate is around October 25th.  So anybody mailing before that, is voting based on early debate performance only.

I would want people to be as informed as possible before voting.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Early voting can also mean an uninformed electorate.  The last presidential debate is around October 25th.  So anybody mailing before that, is voting based on early debate performance only.
> 
> I would want people to be as informed as possible before voting.


Yet many still submitted their ballots way before hand. Debates don’t change very many minds and if you’re so concerned then vote in person.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So mail it in a month early. Allow for early voting 90 days in advance. That gives people plenty of time. Counting mail votes AFTER the physical election creates poor optics.


90 days in advance of an election, the primary candidates haven't even been chosen.  Voting that early would be a really dumb idea.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Actually you go every two years.  The four years period is only for the initial registration of a new vehicle.  After that it's every two years.
> 
> YMMV





eagle1462010 said:


> Alabama License Renewal: A Step-by-Step Guide - DMV Connect
> 
> 
> Learn about what paperwork, fees, and steps you'll do to process your Alabama license renewal online, in-person, or by mail.
> ...



I see you don't know the difference between a license and a registration.

It must be fun watching you at the DMV standing on the wrong line.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> 90 days in advance of an election, the primary candidates haven't even been chosen.  Voting that early would be a really dumb idea.


Most vote party anyway. Others can wait


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> I see you don't know the difference between a license and a registration.
> 
> It must be fun watching you at the DMV standing on the wrong line.


Lol.  Then that is updated yearly.  You are still WRONG.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Most vote party anyway. Others can wait


90 days before the election they haven't finalized who is even running in the general election.
And it would be unconstitutional to vote for a political party for president.


----------



## postman (Dec 19, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol.  Then that is updated yearly.  You are still WRONG.


Correct.  Alabama DMV would be twice as crowded as I said.

As I said, you must enjoy long lines at the registration window of the DMV.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> 90 days before the election they haven't finalized who is even running in the general election.
> And it would be unconstitutional to vote for a political party for president.


Then those can wait. Do it 60 days or 30 days. If I vote by mail 30 days in advance that ballot should be in way before the physical election.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If he doesn't, you leave this board forever. Deal? You're so confident after all.


Same for you, retard. If Biden stays, you leave this board? Deal? You're so confident after all.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> Correct.  Alabama DMV would be twice as crowded as I said.
> 
> As I said, you must enjoy long lines at the registration window of the DMV.


They haven't been long for years.  And we mail in the registration for the vehicle.  Only go in for the license YA BIG DUMMY.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Same for you, retard. If Biden stays, you leave this board? Deal? You're so confident after all.


I am not that confident? You are. So you won’t do it? Got it. Coward.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You mean like these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Georgia election, 800 ballots were marked only for President Trump, and 96,800 were marked only for Joe Biden.​How about that?




__





						In Georgia the Difference In President-Only Ballots Between President Trump and Biden Is Statistically Impossible Indicating Obvious Election Fraud - Geller Report
					

In the Georgia election, 800 ballots were marked only for President Trump, but 96,800 were marked only for Joe Biden.



					gellerreport.com


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not that confident? You are. So you won’t do it? Got it. Coward.


   You started it, retard. You were the one who stated that Biden was not going to run. So, you are backing off, now?

I knew it. All I had to do was challenge you back and you will fold... like the trumptard you are. Thanks for playing, retard!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> You started it, retard. You were the one who stated that Biden was not going to run. So, you are backing off, now?
> 
> I knew it. All I had to do was challenge you back and you will fold... like the trumptard you are. Thanks for playing, retard!


Go back and see what I wrote…you’re so stupid it hurts. So you won’t do it. Got it. Coward. LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Biden will make it. Not so sure about the orange douche bag.


I  said “If he makes it”

You said “Biden will make it”

You’re a fucking idiot. Never did I say he would not. You said he would. So do you stand by your words or not? Dumbass


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2021)

postman said:


> I see you don't know the difference between a license and a registration.
> 
> It must be fun watching you at the DMV standing on the wrong line.


Where are you that you have dmv lines?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Not just that... if the Dems cheated while the Repubs were in office, what makes trumptards believe we won't do it again now that we are in power?
> 
> So, message to all Republicans: Next election, stay home. The Dems. Got. This!!


You'll try. It's the dem way. "Can't win, cheat" is their motto. Win by any means.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, we are told daily there is no way that Biden got 81 million votes.  You cannot add millions upon millions of fake votes into only 6 to 8 states, it had to be nationwide


Of course you can.  Democrats only need to control two cities to get a majority.  San Francisco and Los Angeles is all they need.  Millions of fake votes swing the election.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Go back and see what I wrote…you’re so stupid it hurts. So you won’t do it. Got it. Coward. LOL


Poor retard. Threw down a challenge and when I challenged him back, started whimpering!!!   

When are you going to figure out that a retard like you will never win against me? LOL. Now, go crying to the mods, like you always do. Fucking retard.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I  said “If he makes it”
> 
> You said “Biden will make it”
> 
> You’re a fucking idiot. Never did I say he would not. You said he would. So do you stand by your words or not? Dumbass


LOL. You think I have a crystal ball and know when someone is going to die or live? Why do you keep proving you are a retard?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

Shawnee_b said:


> You'll try. It's the dem way. "Can't win, cheat" is their motto. Win by any means.


Yup, you got that right. So, one more time, stay home. We. Got. This.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 19, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The mechanism of overwhelming fraud in 2020 was unregulated mail-in voting. Particularly the use of unrequested and unverified ballots, but also ballot harvesting



And all of those ballots had more than just the president on them, so every race that was on those ballots should be also be invalid, you cannot say the presidential part was but not the rest


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> LOL. You think I have a crystal ball and know when someone is going to die or live? Why do you keep proving you are a retard?


So you don't know either. So much for your confidence. Coward.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you don't know either. So much for your confidence. Coward.


Poor retard. Still trying to one-up me. LOL. Keep trying, retard. It's a lot of fun to keep making you lose


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 19, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard. Still trying to one-up me. LOL. Keep trying, retard. It's a lot of fun to keep making you lose


I accept your surrender. Coward.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 19, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> And all of those ballots had more than just the president on them, so every race that was on those ballots should be also be invalid, you cannot say the presidential part was but not the rest



Or we can just stop you from doing it again.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.



That is under the unevidenced ignorant opinion it was fraudulent but it wasn't.  It's just you moaning about the defeat of Lord trump.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm a Brit, this is my view of last two American elections. When Hillary lost when she was so far ahead in the polls, I was a little surprised, but, I don't have previous knowledge of past polls and elections. When Trump lost, again I was surprised because of the likes of Biden, plus, all the potential discrepancies raised.

I believe election integrity to be important, my impression is that the American Left are very laid back with voting security. Given Hillary's defeat, I thought they would have the opposite view.

I do believe the US Constitution allows one side or the other to query election outcome, which has happened in the past. I witnessed Trump exercise this Right and asked for a peaceful protest march to cheer on certain Senators and not others, voicing concern over voting practices/discrepancies.

And finally, I constantly witness Democrats on forums not know what the word, "Insurrection" means.

Democrats, you cannot use feelings as evidence, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I accept your surrender. Coward.


Poor retard. Trying to claim victory. Keep trying, retard. What else you got?


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sure.  With new election laws that you have to prove you are a citizen, live there, and haven't voted somewhere else.
> 
> If found voting with a FAKE SSN..........you will be given the choice of deportation or jail.



Georgia voter registration is very strict that way.

You can't deport a US citzen.


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> I'm a Brit, this is my view of last two American elections. When Hillary lost when she was so far ahead in the polls, I was a little surprised, but, I don't have previous knowledge of past polls and elections. When Trump lost, again I was surprised because of the likes of Biden, plus, all the potential discrepancies raised.
> 
> I believe election integrity to be important, my impression is that the American Left are very laid back with voting security. Given Hillary's defeat, I thought they would have the opposite view.
> 
> ...



Most states have very strict voter registration .. You might try reading them state by state instead of assuming you know anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.



The 2020 election exposes tens of million of "democrat voters" as blatant racists who did not vote for Born in Kenya Barack, but voted for the rich, old white creepy guy around children


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Or we can just stop you from doing it again.





Colin norris said:


> It's just you moaning about the defeat of Lord trump.



This is why I love this damn board, in back to back post I am personally responsible for the theft of an election from Trump and the next post I am a Trump worshiper!


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The 2020 election exposes tens of million of "democrat voters" as blatant racists who did not vote for Born in Kenya Barack, but voted for the rich, old white creepy guy around children



OMG, you really are a moron. Its impossible for Obama to have been born in Kenya.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard. Trying to claim victory. Keep trying, retard. What else you got?


I  enjoy triggering you.

you’re a coward. You can’t even stand by your statement LOL. So you resort to childish emojis and you sound like a mentally ill parrot.

Retard kwak retard kwak retard kwak.

Keep dodging. Are you going to stand by your statement or not? Simple question. Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> OMG, you really are a moron. Its impossible for Obama to have been born in Kenya.


Unlikely by why impossible? Please explain.


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unlikely by why impossible? Please explain.



Because his mother never left the US until she married her second husband.

If the baby had been born in British East Africa years before they had an international airport and travel for pregnant women was banned , the birth would have been registered at the US consulate or she couldn't have gotten the baby into the US.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> That is under the unevidenced ignorant opinion it was fraudulent but it wasn't.  It's just you moaning about the defeat of Lord trump.



And a hearty Seig Heil to you too.

Uber Alles Democrat indeed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard. Trying to claim victory. Keep trying, retard. What else you got?



So, do you go into 8th grade next year, or are you dropping out to join a gang?

Just curious....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The 2020 election exposes tens of million of "democrat voters" as blatant racists who did not vote for Born in Kenya Barack, but voted for the rich, old white creepy guy around children



I know this is a tad too complicated for you, but the population of our country grows each year.    in 2020 there were roughly 25 million more people of voting age than in 2008.  Biden got more votes than Obama but got a lower percent of them


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Georgia voter registration is very strict that way.
> 
> You can't deport a US citzen.



Illegal aliens are not US Citizens by definition, Hezbollah Hannah...

You're truly not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> This is why I love this damn board, in back to back post I am personally responsible for the theft of an election from Trump and the next post I am a Trump worshiper!



Your lefty brethren are astoundingly stupid. 

You only hitch your wagon to the best.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

7 pages in, 124 post and still not one single reason why the down ballot races should be considered valid if the presidential results are not.

you people are the biggest group of frauds on the internet.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> I know this is a tad too complicated for you, but the population of our country grows each year.    in 2020 there were roughly 25 million more people of voting age than in 2008.  Biden got more votes than Obama but got a lower percent of them



Tens of million of racist democrat voters (I repeat myself) shunned Born in Kenya Barack and voted Biden.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> OMG, you really are a moron. Its impossible for Obama to have been born in Kenya.



He told his publisher and his colleges and Universities he was


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> I know this is a tad too complicated for you, but the population of our country grows each year.    in 2020 there were roughly 25 million more people of voting age than in 2008.  Biden got more votes than Obama but got a lower percent of them



That's what I love about you, Trolling Traitor, you're immune to facts and all that data stuff.

If you need to support a claim, you just make some shit up and post it with boldness as if it were fact.

The US population actually SHRANK from 2010 to 2020.  Driven by decline (crashing) birth rates in particularly white and black communities.

The adult population grew by 10.8%, or about 18 million.









						Population Under Age 18 Declined Last Decade
					

The first detailed results of the 2020 Census released today show a nationwide shift in the age makeup of the U.S. population from 2010 to 2020.




					www.census.gov


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> 7 pages in, 124 post and still not one single reason why the down ballot races should be considered valid if the presidential results are not.
> 
> you people are the biggest group of frauds on the internet.




What do you do if you erect a straw man and no one wants to take it seriously?

If you're Trolling Traitor..


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tens of million of racist democrat voters (I repeat myself) shunned Born in Kenya Barack and voted Biden.



They were not old enough to vote in 2008.  Why is this so very complicated for you?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's what I love about you, Trolling Traitor, you're immune to facts and all that data stuff.
> 
> If you need to support a claim, you just make some shit up and post it with boldness as if it were fact.
> 
> The US population actually SHRANK from 2010 to 2020.  Driven by decline (crashing) birth rates in particularly white and black communities.











						Age and Sex Composition in the United States: 2008
					

These are the 2008 detail tables for the age and sex composition in the United States.




					www.census.gov
				











						U.S. Census Bureau QuickFacts: United States
					

Frequently requested statistics for: United States




					www.census.gov
				





US population in 2008...299,106,000
US population in 2020...328,329,523

And you think that the US population shrank..              

Holy crap, how stupid does one have to be to think that 328 million is less than 299 million!   


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's what I love about you, Trolling Traitor, you're immune to facts and all that data stuff.
> 
> If you need to support a claim, you just make some shit up and post it with boldness as if it were fact.
> 
> ...



Using the same two links I gave above 

US voting age population in 2008 216834000

US voting age population in 2020 253729000

That is a growth of 36,895,000.

And it is actually a little more than that since the 2020 numbers are only for people over 19 since that is how it was broken down.

But UN says there are less people in the now than in 2008!   


I love this site, only on this kind of site will someone be stupid enough to say something like "the population of the US shrunk over the last 12 years"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Using the same two links I gave above
> 
> US voting age population in 2008 216834000
> 
> ...



And provide links from the census bureau to prove it...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Most states have very strict voter registration .. You might try reading them state by state instead of assuming you know anything.


Is that why you have so many dead people still registered


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And provide links from the census bureau to prove it...



see post 131.

I still cannot believe you really think the US population shrunk.     I knew you Trump worshipers were stupid, but had no idea how uninformed you really are


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> see post 131.
> 
> I still cannot believe you really think the US population shrunk.     I knew you Trump worshipers were stupid, but had no idea how uninformed you really are


Unfortunately, I would say a large proportion voted Trump because the alternative was Hillary. So if you think Trump was bad, there's a reflection on Hillary.

This time round, you had Trump and Joe, one way or another Joe got in. Both sides of the fence will claim many reasons why and who won, but I'm not interested in your petty arguments. Now you have the polls, and Joe is running the worse result in history. Probably lower than the first fish that crawled out of the sea millions of years ago.

So I assume many Americans feel embarrassed over Joe, some will show face and admit they boobed up voting for him. Some will cling to him, like shit to a shovel. But that was America's choice, Trump or Biden. Yes, Trump was uncouthed, but, you fell foul to two old time sayings -

The grass is not greener on the other side,

and 

Out of the frying pan and into the fire.

If you want me to tell what I think was good or bad about Trump, without having some gay melt down, then just ask. Me being a Trump asslicker? I don't think so, I'm objective, I'm not a whiny pissy pants subjective 'oh my feelings' pussy like you.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I  enjoy triggering you.
> 
> you’re a coward. You can’t even stand by your statement LOL. So you resort to childish emojis and you sound like a mentally ill parrot.
> 
> ...


Aww... poor retard is coming back for more!!! What's it this time? You claim that you won again? LOL

Poor, poor retard. Keeps trying to win and keeps getting egg on its face!!! 

So, how's your orange loser douche bag? Still, picking his nose down in Florida? LOL No wonder you are so angry!!!!


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, do you go into 8th grade next year, or are you dropping out to join a gang?
> 
> Just curious....


Awww... another butt-hurt retard is coming out to play. Here, ya go... consolation prize...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Because his mother never left the US until she married her second husband.
> 
> If the baby had been born in British East Africa years before they had an international airport and travel for pregnant women was banned , the birth would have been registered at the US consulate or she couldn't have gotten the baby into the US.


How do you know she never left?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Unfortunately, I would say a large proportion voted Trump because the alternative was Hillary. So if you think Trump was bad, there's a reflection on Hillary.



I agree 100%, and yes I think Trump is bad and I think Hillary is worse.



Captain Caveman said:


> This time round, you had Trump and Joe, one way or another Joe got in.



Yep, the reverse of what happened to Trump in 2016 happened to him in 2020.   



Captain Caveman said:


> Now you have the polls, and Joe is running the worse result in history.



Actually he is still ahead of where Trump was at this point. 



Captain Caveman said:


> So I assume many Americans feel embarrassed over Joe, some will show face and admit they boobed up voting for him. Some will cling to him, like shit to a shovel. But that was America's choice, Trump or Biden. Yes, Trump was uncouthed, but, you fell foul to two old time sayings -



What we should have been embarrassed about is that we had to choose between those to terrible choices.   Which I why I did not vote for either.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Aww... poor retard is coming back for more!!! What's it this time? You claim that you won again? LOL
> 
> Poor, poor retard. Keeps trying to win and keeps getting egg on its face!!!
> 
> So, how's your orange loser douche bag? Still, picking his nose down in Florida? LOL No wonder you are so angry!!!!


So you won’t stand by your statement. So you are in the same boat. You aren’t sure he is going to make it. See, that was very easy, little coward. Keep up next time.


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> He told his publisher and his colleges and Universities he was



No he didn't.. Some junior copy editor was assigned to write the jacket blurb.

You still don't know why he couldn't have been born in Kenya. LOLOLOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> They were not old enough to vote in 2008.  Why is this so very complicated for you?



So what's why the Presidential voters increase by 10 million every 4 years


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How do you know she never left?



She lived in Hawaii ..She was a student at U of Hawaii. 

PS.. There was NO Kenya in 1961.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> She lived in Hawaii ..She was a student at U of Hawaii.
> 
> PS.. There was NO Kenya in 1961.


And? You know all her comings and goings? Like I said it’s unlikely but I would not bet my life on it.


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Is that why you have so many dead people still registered



Voter registration is not the same as voter rolls,stupid.

Ivanka was registered in three states in 2015.


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And? You know all her comings and goings? Like I said it’s unlikely but I would not bet my life on it.



She couldn't have taken the baby to Hawaii if his birth hadn't been registered with the US Consulate in Nairobi, stupid.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So what's why the Presidential voters increase by 10 million every 4 years



They do not and we do not add 10 million voters every 4 years.

You people are truly the most uninformed people in the country. 

The level of ignorance is astounding


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> I agree 100%, and yes I think Trump is bad and I think Hillary is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's often the case in politics, the party or person who wins is not because they won it, it's because people didn't want the alternative.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> They do not and we do not add 10 million voters every 4 years.
> 
> You people are truly the most uninformed people in the country.
> 
> The level of ignorance is astounding


So the 10,000,000+ new racist 2020 democrat voters was a one off?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> It's often the case in politics, the party or person who wins is not because they won it, it's because people didn't want the alternative.



That is how things are in the US by design.  The two parties have pushed the narrative of how evil the other side is to the point that they know their faithful will vote for them no matter how much they lie or how much they screw up.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> That is how things are in the US by design.  The two parties have pushed the narrative of how evil the other side is to the point that they know their faithful will vote for them no matter how much they lie or how much they screw up.


Would party politics be a better alternative, so the Democrats or Republicans can elect/fire their leader, and if their party is elected, it means they're changing the president.

Winston Churchill was elected PM this way, so was Boris.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Would party politics be a better alternative, so the Democrats or Republicans can elect/fire their leader, and if their party is elected, it means they're changing the president.
> 
> Winston Churchill was elected PM this way, so was Boris.



Right now almost anything would be a better alternative to a two party holds all the power system and the two parties are not all that different.  I would very much like to see a system like you all have here in the US


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you won’t stand by your statement. So you are in the same boat. You aren’t sure he is going to make it. See, that was very easy, little coward. Keep up next time.


So you won't stand by your statement? You issued a challenge, I counter-responded with a challenge and you ran screaming away like the little retard that you are. You want me to respond to your challenge then accept mine. But, you won't, you fucking coward. Go run away, you little retard.


----------



## rightnow909 (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


i was following this until the last sentence... 

it's like... yeh... I'm thinking of the classes sometimes  held at certain colleges

one may be in order  for you

Logic 101


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> She couldn't have taken the baby to Hawaii if his birth hadn't been registered with the US Consulate in Nairobi, stupid.


As I said its unlikely. His middle name is Muslim. That is indisputable.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> So you won't stand by your statement? You issued a challenge, I counter-responded with a challenge and you ran screaming away like the little retard that you are. You want me to respond to your challenge then accept mine. But, you won't, you fucking coward. Go run away, you little retard.


I never made a statement. I asked a question. See, how that goes, little coward. Find my statement. And I'll stand by it. Dumbass Leftist.


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> As I said its unlikely. His middle name is Muslim. That is indisputable.



Barak is the name of a Jewish general in the time of Debora.. Christian Arabs are also name Hussein.

You jump to conclusions because you are ignorant and biased. Obama went to a Christian church for over 20 years.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Barak is the name of a Jewish general in the time of Debora.. Christian Arabs are also name Hussein.
> 
> You jump to conclusions because you are ignorant and biased. Obama went to a Christian church for over 20 years.


Nope. Hussein is a Muslim name. Watch Bend it like Beckham.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> As I said its unlikely. His middle name is Muslim. That is indisputable.



It is an Arabic name


----------



## surada (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Hussein is a Muslim name. Watch Bend it like Beckham.



Hussein means handsome in Arabic.. I have known Palestinian Christians named Hussein.  You're simply ignorant.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Hussein means handsome in Arabic.. I have known Palestinian Christians named Hussein.  You're simply ignorant.


I am? Give me an example. Find someone online with that name who is not Muslim. Thanks.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I never made a statement. I asked a question. See, how that goes, little coward. Find my statement. And I'll stand by it. Dumbass Leftist.


Poor trumptard. Threw out a challenge and when I challenged it back, started whimpering!!!   

Keep coming back, retard. I am having a lot of fun with you!!!


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am? Give me an example. Find someone online with that name who is not Muslim. Thanks.


Barack_ Hussein_ Obama. You're welcome, retard.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor trumptard. Threw out a challenge and when I challenged it back, started whimpering!!!
> 
> Keep coming back, retard. I am having a lot of fun with you!!!


Find my statement and then find my challenge. I'll patiently wait, coward. The real retard it seems as you. You said my question was a statement LOL. Dumbass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Barack_ Hussein_ Obama. You're welcome, retard.


First name not middle name. Oh no. The coward cannot read. Dumbass. Let me guess you're a BHO sycophant? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Find my statement and then find my challenge. I'll patiently wait, coward. The real retard it seems as you. You said my question was a statement LOL. Dumbass.


Looke here... it's our resident retard come back for more abuse!!!!   

The poor guy threw down a challenge and when I challenged it back, it got all whiny and shit!!!  Poor thing, not only a retard but a cowardly retard!!!


----------



## Magnus (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> First name not middle name. Oh no. The coward cannot read. Dumbass. Let me guess you're a BHO sycophant? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


Who the fuck cares which name, you retard. A name is a name. Man, what a retard. Do I keep having to show you up?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 20, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am? Give me an example. Find someone online with that name who is not Muslim. Thanks.



Other than Obama?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Looke here... it's our resident retard come back for more abuse!!!!
> 
> The poor guy threw down a challenge and when I challenged it back, it got all whiny and shit!!!  Poor thing, not only a retard but a cowardly retard!!!


Waiting…where is my statement? Can’t find it? That’s what she said. Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Who the fuck cares which name, you retard. A name is a name. Man, what a retard. Do I keep having to show you up?


I care. You are on stupid coward. Still waiting for you to find my “statement”. You can’t. I accept your surrender. Pussy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 20, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Other than Obama?


With that FIRST NAME


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Awww... another butt-hurt retard is coming out to play. Here, ya go... consolation prize...
> 
> View attachment 577743



So the gang, then?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor trumptard. Threw out a challenge and when I challenged it back, started whimpering!!!



Dude, no one wants to get in a cum swallowing contest with you. We agree that in this one area, you reign supreme.


Magnus said:


> Keep coming back, retard. I am having a lot of fun with you!!!



As much fun as you have with truck drivers in the truck stop johns?

Quarter a pop, is it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 20, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Barack_ Hussein_ Obama. You're welcome, retard.



You know fucktard, that is some drooling retard level circular reasoning. 

Now, I never believed Barry da Fairy was actually a Muslim. The egoistical pile of shit truly thinks HE is god.

Now if you got in a blow job contest with Barry - then you might just lose - but it would be close....


----------



## Magnus (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Waiting…where is my statement? Can’t find it? That’s what she said. Coward.


Awww... poor retard. Still trying to get attention. Pathetic!

Run away, retard. Go play in traffic.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I care. You are on stupid coward. Still waiting for you to find my “statement”. You can’t. I accept your surrender. Pussy.


Hey, retard. Still no response on our bet. What's the matter, coward? So sad. A cowardly retard!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Awww... poor retard. Still trying to get attention. Pathetic!
> 
> Run away, retard. Go play in traffic.


Ha ha ha ha you know you lost so now you deflect. Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Hey, retard. Still no response on our bet. What's the matter, coward? So sad. A cowardly retard!


What bet? Find my statement so we may bet. Little coward. I asked you a question. You made the statement and now won’t stand by it. Dumbass leftist.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ha ha ha ha you know you lost so now you deflect. Coward.


More farts from the retard. LOL 

Keep trying to evade the issue, retard. Sorry, but till you accept the challenge you will be branded as a cowardly retard. But you know that, don't you?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What bet? Find my statement so we may bet. Little coward. I asked you a question. You made the statement and now won’t stand by it. Dumbass leftist.


Poor retard. Threw down a challenge and when I challenged him back, tries to back down!!!   

Keep trying, retard. Give me a lot of pleasure to keep hammering you down!!!


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 21, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And a hearty Seig Heil to you too.
> 
> Uber Alles Democrat indeed.


You've got nothing but hate.  Only ignorant gate filled republicans believe it was stolen because you were beaten democratically. You scream about it was stolen but failed to recognised you supported the capitol riots to destroy democracy as if it was your birth right to 
rule over everyone else.  You arrogant pricks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus said:


> More farts from the retard. LOL
> 
> Keep trying to evade the issue, retard. Sorry, but till you accept the challenge you will be branded as a cowardly retard. But you know that, don't you?


You are sorry. I asked a question. You made a definitive statement and would not stand by your statement. Why? You’re a typical leftist coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard. Threw down a challenge and when I challenged him back, tries to back down!!!
> 
> Keep trying, retard. Give me a lot of pleasure to keep hammering you down!!!


What challenge? Find the post with the challenge? I only Asked you to stand by your statement. As far as pleasure, coward, keep that weirdness to yourself.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> How do you prove you are warranted from arrest in another state.  Perhaps a data base........but that is even dangerous as it can be hacked also
> 
> Riddle me this.  364000 change of addresses in Georgia to OTHER STATES..........and still kept on the rolls.............hmmm
> 
> Why and why did Stacey Abrams sister throw that challenge out by Truth the VOTE.  BIAS. That case is a walking BILLBOARD FOR IT.


Georgia has a history of purging such people, many who hadn't moved. Probably why they didn't just purge them in 2020. You can only get caught so many times with your hand in the cookie jar.









						GOP candidate improperly purged 340,000 from Georgia voter rolls, investigation claims
					

New analysis is latest voting rights controversy in race pitting secretary of state Brian Kemp against Democrat Stacey Abrams




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Magnus (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are sorry. I asked a question. You made a definitive statement and would not stand by your statement. Why? You’re a typical leftist coward.


Awww... still sobbing, are we? Poor retard. Next time you would know better than to tangle with me... or not, you are after all a retard!


----------



## Magnus (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What challenge? Find the post with the challenge? I only Asked you to stand by your statement. As far as pleasure, coward, keep that weirdness to yourself.


Poor retard doesn't even remember his own challenge. Oh well, now you know why you are called a retard


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

postman said:


> And that number is nine (9) states that do that.  And they do that in accordance with their long standing (far before the 2020 election) election laws.


And only one was a battle state ground Trump contested and all voted the same way as they had in 2016.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> And that is all that should be mailed in.  That is my point.  mail in voting is BS.  They used a plannedemic to do it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard doesn't even remember his own challenge. Oh well, now you know why you are called a retard


He answers to the name, _"ShortBus."_ And for good reason.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am? Give me an example. Find someone online with that name who is not Muslim. Thanks.


You mean like Ivanka Trump is really Christian because she has a Christian sounding name?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unlikely by why impossible? Please explain.


Poor, ShortBus.  Turns out he's a Birther too. 

This is why it's impossible....






Dayum, are you ever fucked in the head.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Awww... still sobbing, are we? Poor retard. Next time you would know better than to tangle with me... or not, you are after all a retard!


OK Coward. Don't make definitive statements if you won't stand behind them. Typical leftist zombie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard doesn't even remember his own challenge. Oh well, now you know why you are called a retard


OK Coward. You live in a fantasy world. LOL

Can't wait til Nov 22


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> You mean like Ivanka Trump is really Christian because she has a Christian sounding name?


She was. She converted to Judaism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Poor, ShortBus.  Turns out he's a Birther too.
> 
> This is why it's impossible....
> 
> ...


I find very few things impossible. I am not a birther. If I had to bet my life I would say he was born in America. Would you?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> She was. She converted to Judaism.


So she's not Christian now despite having a Christian sounding name. Kinda like Obama, right? He's not Muslim despite having a Muslim sounding name.

Savvy, ShortBus?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I find very few things impossible. I am not a birther. If I had to bet my life I would say he was born in America. Would you?


Of course I would. But then I'm not a Birther like you. And yes, I get you don't think of yourself as a Birther, but yet, here you are spouting Birther nonsense; and hedging on it in a failed attempt at being known as a Birther. Whereas I knew from the moment I saw his birth record AND  it was notorized by Hawaii's State Registrar AND authenticated by Hawaii's Director of Health AND it was corroborated by the Nordyke twins' Birth certificates AND there was no other real birth record anywhere else, there was no doubt Obama was born in Hawaii.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> So she's not Christian now despite having a Christian sounding name. Kinda like Obama, right? He's not Muslim despite having a Muslim sounding name.
> 
> Savvy, ShortBus?


I never said he was Muslim? Did he convert? I do not understand the conflation? Are you just trolling again?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Of course I would. But then I'm not a Birther like you. And yes, I get you don't think of yourself as a Birther, but yet, here you are spouting Birther nonsense; and hedging on it in a failed attempt at being known as a Birther. Whereas I knew from the moment I saw his birth record AND  it was notorized by Hawaii's State Registrar AND authenticated by Hawaii's Director of Health AND it was corroborated by the Nordyke twins' Birth certificates AND there was no other real birth record anywhere else, there was no doubt Obama was born in Hawaii.


I  did not see any records. To me if you run for president there are sufficient background checks. I trust the system. To me few things are impossible as I am a Patriots fan. Why are you so triggered? Are you bored and want to call me shortbus a few more times? Go right ahead. Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I never said he was Muslim? Did he convert? I do not understand the conflation? Are you just trolling again?


Again? That is all Assflsp does.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I never said he was Muslim? Did he convert? I do not understand the conflation? Are you just trolling again?


I can't say he ever converted since I don't know that he was ever a practicing Muslim... but either he never was and didn't convert to Christianity... or he was a practicing Muslim and did convert to Christianity. 

It's pretty simple, no? Are you ever not a retard, ShortBus? 

Ever???

You're literally calling him a Muslim based on his name; but doing that means Ivanka Trump is not Jewish. No matter how badly you want this, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I  did not see any records. To me if you run for president there are sufficient background checks. I trust the system. To me few things are impossible as I am a Patriots fan. Why are you so triggered? Are you bored and want to call me shortbus a few more times? Go right ahead. Whatever helps you sleep at night.


WTF?

You never saw this document...?






... or this one ... ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> I can't say he ever converted since I don't know that he was ever a practicing Muslim... but either he never was and didn't convert to Christianity... or he was a practicing Muslim and did convert to Christianity.
> 
> It's pretty simple, no? Are you ever not a retard, ShortBus?
> 
> ...


When did I call him a Muslim? I said Hussein is a Muslim name. Are you just picking a fight?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> WTF?
> 
> You never saw this document...?
> 
> ...


Not until just now. No. Why?

I do not believe he was born in Africa. LOL

Are you trying to pick a fight?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When did I call him a Muslim? I said Hussein is a Muslim name. Are you just picking a fight?


LOL

See that? That's why you're known as ShortBus. When you said...



AzogtheDefiler said:


> _I am? Give me an example. Find someone online with that name who is not Muslim. Thanks._



Does that not imply anyone online with the name, "Hussein," is Muslim?

Was Obama's middle name not, "Hussein?"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> See that? That's why you're known as ShortBus. When you said...
> 
> ...


His name is Barack. Middle name is Husein. I said it was a Muslim name. Didn't say he was Muslim.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> His name is Barack. Middle name is Husein. I said it was a Muslim name. Didn't say he was Muslim.


LOL

Yeah, prolly a good idea for you to try and pretend like you don't understand English.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, prolly a good idea for you to try and pretend like you don't understand English.


Again, are you picking a fight? What is the purpose of this conversation? You said Biden sucks and voted for him. That makes you an idiot and everyone sees that in my Moron Wall of Fame. Congratulations!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, are you picking a fight? What is the purpose of this conversation? You said Biden sucks and voted for him. That makes you an idiot and everyone sees that in my Moron Wall of Fame. Congratulations!


LOL

No, ShortBus, picking a fight would entail you being able to fight back. Sadly, you're just making a complete ass of yourself as usual. You literally tried to say Obama is Muslim because he has a Muslim sounding name. But when juxtaposed with Ivanka, you utterly self-destructed. You actually tried to feign not understanding what you yourself wrote.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You've got nothing but hate.



Oh the irony.







Colin norris said:


> Only ignorant gate filled republicans believe it was stolen because you were beaten democratically. You scream about it was stolen but failed to recognised you supported the capitol riots to destroy democracy as if it was your birth right to
> rule over everyone else.  You arrogant pricks.



Yawn.

You've had PROOF of massive election irregularities shoved down your Nazi throat, but you still chant your mantra because, 

Well, Orange Man Bad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No, ShortBus, picking a fight would entail you being able to fight back. Sadly, you're just making a complete ass of yourself as usual. You literally tried to say Obama is Muslim because he has a Muslim sounding name. But when juxtaposed with Ivanka, you utterly self-destructed. You actually tried to feign not understanding what you yourself wrote.


I  said Husein is a Muslim name. Nothing more. You got all triggered. Too easy.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 21, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh the irony.
> 
> View attachment 578398
> 
> ...



Why don't you take the evidence to the supreme court? You've got nothing and you know it.  Your big mouth and crying won't change the election result. 

Orange man a bloody idiot and the people showed you just that.  You have nothing but hate.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I  said Husein is a Muslim name. Nothing more. You got all triggered. Too easy.


Liar, you literally challenged another poster to try to find someone named Hussein who isn't Muslim. Meaning you're posting as evidence to support your nonsensical claim that Obama is Muslim, your own self-serving notion that anyone named Hussein, is Muslim.

Meanwhile, here in reality, Obama is actually Christian, not Muslim, despite his middle name. Just like Ivanka is Jewish, despite her last name.

Why do you work so hard to paint yourself as such an abject imbecile, ShortBus?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Liar, you literally challenged another poster to try to find someone named Hussein who isn't Muslim. Meaning you're posting as evidence to support your nonsensical claim that Obama is Muslim, your own self-serving notion that anyone named Hussein, is Muslim.
> 
> Meanwhile, here in reality, Obama is actually Christian, not Muslim, despite his middle name. Just like Ivanka is Jewish, despite her last name.
> 
> Why do you work so hard to paint yourself as such an abject imbecile, ShortBus?


OK…got me…not at all what was happening but if it makes you feel better. LOL



Such a staunch defender of BHO. Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK…got me…not at all what was happening but if it makes you feel better. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Such a staunch defender of BHO. Happy Holidays to you and yours.


Poor thing, that's exactly what happened. Your own words prove it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Poor thing, that's exactly what happened. Your own words prove it.


If you look at my moron wall of shame, surada is in it. She always says how Islam is the best. That’s why I made that statement as sort of a joke and was teasing her about BHO. It had little if anything to seriously do with his birth or his religion. I honestly don’t care. But you’re so triggered by me that you jump into my convos and make mountains out of mole hills. Relax.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If you look at my moron wall of shame, surada is in it. She always says how Islam is the best. That’s why I made that statement as sort of a joke and was teasing her about BHO. It had little if anything to seriously do with his birth or his religion. I honestly don’t care. But you’re so triggered by me that you jump into my convos and make mountains out of mole hills. Relax.


LOL

Cries the forum idiot who talks about me in every post he offers.  

Regardless of your obsession, whatever your motive, you said what you said. I merely demonstrated how retarded what you said was.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Cries the forum idiot who talks about me in every post he offers.
> 
> Regardless of your obsession, whatever your motive, you said what you said. I merely demonstrated how retarded what you said was.


OK

Are we done here? Is your temper tantrum over? You’re in my signature. Live with it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK
> 
> Are we done here? Is your temper tantrum over? You’re in my signature. Live with it.


LOL

ShortBus, no one is forcing you to participate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as your signature, I don't even see it, so who knows why you think I'm bothered by something I don't even see?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, no one is forcing you to participate.
> 
> ...


Because you mention it over and over. LOL you keep saying I mention you. I do Not that’s my signature you moron.

poor ocd ridden fatty


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because you mention it over and over. LOL you keep saying I mention you. I do Not that’s my signature you moron.
> 
> poor ocd ridden fatty


LOLOL 

Now you deny you mention me in every post you make?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Why don't you take the evidence to the supreme court?



DERP



Colin norris said:


> You've got nothing and you know it.  Your big mouth and crying won't change the election result.



You are a dedicated Nazi.

You care ONLY about power for your Reich. 

Unsolicited mail in ballots with no way of verifying that the person who cast the vote is the registered voter doesn't bother you - besides it's easy to cover up and say "ewe cant pwoove nutin"

Voter roles that haven't been updated in decades just makes it all better.

After all, Uber Alles Democrat



Colin norris said:


> Orange man a bloody idiot and the people showed you just that.  You have nothing but hate.



What "people?"

Open traitors like Peter Sztrzok and Andrew McCabe who staged a coup against a sitting president? Corrupt Nazi twats like Adam the lying little Schitt?

Trump interrupted your blitzkrieg toward a collectivist totalitarian dictatorship, and you hate him for it.

But Xi's man is Resident now, to Seig Heil to and be happy, Herr democrat.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Now you deny you mention me in every post you make?





You have a crush on Azog.






That's disturbing, Farouk...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 22, 2021)

At least 10,000,000 racist dems came out and voted for the creepy, rich, old, white guy while shunning the Clean and Articulate black guy.

Any doubts dems are racists?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Now you deny you mention me in every post you make?


It is my signature you ocd ridden dumbass


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


How many votes for Biden only recorded the presidential race?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is my signature you ocd ridden dumbass


Which is part of your posts, ya moron.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK Coward. Don't make definitive statements if you won't stand behind them. Typical leftist zombie.


OK Retard. Don't issue challenges if you won't accept one in return. Typical cowardly retard.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How many votes for Biden only recorded the presidential race?



In all, 3,024 Maricopa County ballots were only marked for Joe Biden. Donald Trump received 3,474 of these. It’s a difference of 450 in favor of Trump, according to the team's data analysis.

Public data traces Biden-only and Trump-only ballots in 2020 Arizona election​One of the lingering conspiracies involving the 2020 election is that thousands of fraudulent Biden-only ballots were counted in Maricopa County, which helped the Democrat win the county and the state.



www.abc15.com

If you have data from other states I would be happy to look at it.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK Coward. You live in a fantasy world. LOL
> 
> Can't wait til Nov 22


LOL I live in a fantasy world? This is from a retard that thinks Rump won!!!   

Now, you guys see why I bait this guy. Fun to see him lose his cool!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How many votes for Biden only recorded the presidential race?


I doubt anyone knows.


----------



## Billiejeens (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.



Not sure if you are simply grotesquely uninformed.
Incredibly stupid
Just a total partisan hack 

but something is seriously wrong with your thinking.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Which is part of your posts, ya moron.


And? It doesn’t mean I type your stupid name out every time. It’s just that you’re so dumb that you’re immortalized. Congratulations


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Magnus said:


> OK Retard. Don't issue challenges if you won't accept one in return. Typical cowardly retard.


There was never a challenge. You don’t know what the word means, coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Magnus said:


> LOL I live in a fantasy world? This is from a retard that thinks Rump won!!!
> 
> Now, you guys see why I bait this guy. Fun to see him lose his cool!!!


I said He won? Find that post. Cowardly Liar. Find that post and I ll leave this Board forever if you can’t then you leave. Now that’s a challenge.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

Billiejeens said:


> Not sure if you are simply grotesquely uninformed.
> Incredibly stupid
> Just a total partisan hack
> 
> but something is seriously wrong with your thinking.



Thank you for the totally meaningless post.  I am sure it made you feel good about yourself. 

Why not explain to me how only one vote on a ballot can be fraudulent if the ballot is fraudulent


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 22, 2021)

Billiejeens said:


> Not sure if you are simply grotesquely uninformed.
> Incredibly stupid
> Just a total partisan hack
> 
> but something is seriously wrong with your thinking.



All three.

Good post.


----------



## Billiejeens (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Thank you for the totally meaningless post.  I am sure it made you feel good about yourself.
> 
> Why not explain to me how only one vote on a ballot can be fraudulent if the ballot is fraudulent



Because you long ago proved that comprehension was not one of your abilities.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

Billiejeens said:


> Because you long ago proved that comprehension was not one of your abilities.



So you have no answer.

Thanks for verifying that fact.  

Now you can get back to your name calling, it seems to be the upper limit of your posting skills.


----------



## Billiejeens (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So you have no answer.
> 
> Thanks for verifying that fact.
> 
> Now you can get back to your name calling, it seems to be the upper limit of your posting skills.



I don't require your permission,  troll.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

Billiejeens said:


> I don't require your permission troll.



True, you troll very well on your own.  I am sure your party masters are so proud of you


----------



## Billiejeens (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> True, you troll very well on your own.  I am sure your party masters are so proud of you



Unlike you, I do everything well.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 22, 2021)

Billiejeens said:


> Unlike you, I do everything well.



Yep, you do 2nd grade name calling far better than I do.  What a great skill to have.  I am sure it helps you look cool with your fellow fry cooks at Wendy's


----------



## Billiejeens (Dec 22, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yep, you do 2nd grade name calling far better than I do.  What a great skill to have.  I am sure it helps you look cool with your fellow fry cooks at Wendy's



Si'


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And? It doesn’t mean I type your stupid name out every time. It’s just that you’re so dumb that you’re immortalized. Congratulations


Are you ever not an idiot, ShortBus?? Where did I ever say you "type" my name every time?

Answer: never


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Why don't you take the evidence to the supreme court? You've got nothing and you know it.  Your big mouth and crying won't change the election result.
> 
> Orange man a bloody idiot and the people showed you just that.  You have nothing but hate.


Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Are you ever not an idiot, ShortBus?? Where did I ever say you "type" my name every time?
> 
> Answer: never


You say I “mention” you in every post. Duh. You’re in my signature you ocd ridden fatty. Why? You made an idiotic statement.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You say I “mention” you in every post. Duh. You’re in my signature you ocd ridden fatty. Why? You made an idiotic statement.


Other than I didn't, you have, yet you're not in your signature. The reason I am is due to your obsession with me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Other than I didn't, you have, yet you're not in your signature. The reason I am is due to your obsession with me.


You are one of several. Great company you keep. Fatty.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are one of several. Great company you keep. Fatty.


So I'm not your only obsession. You should seek help. As far as being fat, I'm not but you are. Your waist is bigger than mine. So if I'm fat, you must be rotund. 

Put the controller down and git to work...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> So I'm not your only obsession. You should seek help. As far as being fat, I'm not but you are. Your waist is bigger than mine. So if I'm fat, you must be rotund.
> 
> Put the controller down and git to work...


^^^Triggered^^^

Pretty sure you engaged me here, fat boy. I was just minding my own business, little man.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 22, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DERP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get help for your paranoia. Not so sure about lack of intelligence. 

Interesting how you regard half the voting population as Nazis.   80 million of them and you haven't used your guns to rid the country of  tyranny.  
Home if the brave my arse.  You're as weak as piss.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There was never a challenge. You don’t know what the word means, coward.


LOL. And yet, you keep claiming I didn't accept it!! Which is it, retard?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I said He won? Find that post. Cowardly Liar. Find that post and I ll leave this Board forever if you can’t then you leave. Now that’s a challenge.


Poor retard. Still whining like his orange fuhrer!!! Gad, what a doofus.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You can get help for your paranoia. Not so sure about lack of intelligence.


What a despicable disgusting brain dead ignorant fuckwit you are. 
It's dickheads like you who don't deserve life. 
You're no better than an unprincipled alley cat. A dog. 
You're nothing.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ^^^Triggered^^^
> 
> Pretty sure you engaged me here, fat boy. I was just minding my own business, little man.


LOL

You poor, obsessed thing, you were still talking about me before I posted to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Magnus said:


> LOL. And yet, you keep claiming I didn't accept it!! Which is it, retard?


You didn’t accept standing behind your statement. Correct. I asked a question and you made a statement. You’re an idiot


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard. Still whining like his orange fuhrer!!! Gad, what a doofus.


So another cowardly move by Magnus. Accuses me of something. Can’t back it up and goes sideways. You’re a waste of life. So are you going to stand behind your accusation? Dumbass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You poor, obsessed thing, you were still talking about me before I posted to you.


Nope. Having you in my signature doesn’t equate to me talking about you. What a fat idiot you are. It’s there for the other USMB members to laugh at your expense and they do.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Having you in my signature doesn’t equate to me talking about you. What a fat idiot you are. It’s there for the other USMB members to laugh at your expense and they do.


LOL

Poor ShortBus, so deranged.

Yes, ShortBus, of you're talking about people in your posts, which includes your signature, you're talking about people. Common sense eludes retards like you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor ShortBus, so deranged.
> 
> Yes, ShortBus, of you're talking about people in your posts, which includes your signature, you're talking about people. Common sense eludes retards like you.


Only an idiot would say that. Thanks for the confirmation, fat loser. Glad it triggers you.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Only an idiot would say that. Thanks for the confirmation, fat loser. Glad it triggers you.


LOL

Speaking of retarded, calling people skinnier than you, "fat," exemplifies why you're known as ShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Speaking of retarded, calling people skinnier than you, "fat," exemplifies why you're known as ShortBus.


^Triggered^
Fat loser


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ^Triggered^
> Fat loser


^^^ projection.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> ^^^ projection.


Biden sucks….idiot still voted for him. Now idiot is enshrined in the Wall of Shame and is triggered.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden sucks….idiot still voted for him. Now idiot is enshrined in the Wall of Shame and is triggered.


I'll never understand why you're so incapable of understanding I voted for the guy who sucked less; but suffice it to say, you clearly don't have a brain functioning at anywhere near the capacity to comprehend logic, so there's that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 23, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You can get help for your paranoia. Not so sure about lack of intelligence.


Wow, mindless ad hom sure defeats the reality of Unsolicited mail in ballots with no way of verifying that the person who cast the vote is the registered voter.  



Colin norris said:


> Interesting how you regard half the voting population as Nazis.   80 million of them



And 60 million of them are still living 



Colin norris said:


> and you haven't used your guns to rid the country of  tyranny.



Wait, you Nazi vermin keep talking about some insurrection? Insurrections use guns, you know, like this.







Colin norris said:


> Home if the brave my arse.  You're as weak as piss.



I'm not surprised a Nazi pervert would like being pissed on.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow,  I do not start many threads, but it is cool to see one I did get to 14 pages!

Well done all


----------



## Magnus (Dec 23, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn’t accept standing behind your statement. Correct. I asked a question and you made a statement. You’re an idiot


And you didn't accept my return challenge. Because you are a coward. Not just a retard but a cowardly retard.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 23, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So another cowardly move by Magnus. Accuses me of something. Can’t back it up and goes sideways. You’re a waste of life. So are you going to stand behind your accusation? Dumbass.


LOL. Poor retard. Still whining. Sorry, retard... this is what you get when you try to play with adults! We will challenge you back. Don't like it? Then don't issue challenges. Get it, retard? Now, fuck off.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 23, 2021)

Magnus said:


> And you didn't accept my return challenge. Because you are a coward. Not just a retard but a cowardly retard.


Ah so it’s a return challenge. So you admit I just asked as question and you made a definitive statement. Glad you acknowledged that. Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 23, 2021)

Magnus said:


> LOL. Poor retard. Still whining. Sorry, retard... this is what you get when you try to play with adults! We will challenge you back. Don't like it? Then don't issue challenges. Get it, retard? Now, fuck off.


So you said I claimed the election was stolen. Find that post. I ll patiently wait. Coward. You’re such a waste of life.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 23, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ah so it’s a return challenge. So you admit I just asked as question and you made a definitive statement. Glad you acknowledged that. Coward.


Wow. Finally. You get that I issued a challenge? After how many responses? Now, do you get why you are called a retard? Maybe not. You are a retard, after all. 

So, what's the response, retard? Let me guess... you won't accept? Fucking cowardly retard.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 23, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you said I claimed the election was stolen. Find that post. I ll patiently wait. Coward. You’re such a waste of life.


Aww... changing the subject, are we? LOL. What a scumbucket!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 23, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Wow. Finally. You get that I issued a challenge? After how many responses? Now, do you get why you are called a retard? Maybe not. You are a retard, after all.
> 
> So, what's the response, retard? Let me guess... you won't accept? Fucking cowardly retard.


So you issued a counter challenge. Yes or no?

Coward.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 23, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wow, mindless ad hom sure defeats the reality of Unsolicited mail in ballots with no way of verifying that the person who cast the vote is the registered voter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are all democrats Nazis? 
What was that about paranoia? 

Your problem is you know I'm right and you have pathetic justifications.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 23, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you issued a counter challenge. Yes or no?
> 
> Coward.


LOL. Poor retard still struggling to figure it out!!!   

I could help you but then where is the fun in that? Figure it out, retard. Have given you plenty of clues.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 23, 2021)

Magnus said:


> LOL. Poor retard still struggling to figure it out!!!
> 
> I could help you but then where is the fun in that? Figure it out, retard. Have given you plenty of clues.


Yes or no, coward. Answer the question.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 23, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Wow,  I do not start many threads, but it is cool to see one I did get to 14 pages!
> 
> Well done all


 Well, that's some great trolling.

Trolling Traitor! you must be so proud.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yes or no, coward. Answer the question.


Yes, you are a retard.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 24, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Yes, you are a retard.


Your cowardice is confirmed. Little liar. Do you want to make up some more shit about me? Idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 24, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Yes, you are a retard.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your cowardice is confirmed. Little liar. Do you want to make up some more shit about me? Idiot.


Poor retard. Still smarting from the beating down I gave it. Let this be a lesson to you, retard. Now, fuck off.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 24, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard. Still smarting from the beating down I gave it. Let this be a lesson to you, retard. Now, fuck off.


Beat down? How deranged are you? You first cowered from a challenge and then made something up about me and could not back it up. Perhaps the real retard is you?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Beat down? How deranged are you? You first cowered from a challenge and then made something up about me and could not back it up. Perhaps the real retard is you?


Awww... poor retard. Still whining like his orange douchebag. Merry Christmas, retard. Now, go away.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 24, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Awww... poor retard. Still whining like his orange douchebag. Merry Christmas, retard. Now, go away.


Didn’t mention Trump you did. I am Jewish. Merry Xmas to you.


----------



## HaShev (Dec 25, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


The congress was illegitimate (according to Clinton's own words and standard, when they were elected through *manipulation of midterms *, aiding in foreign interference, abuses of power like the 3 main fed law enforcement/investigative agency during the whole Russia hoax scam and thus fake impeachment trials.
The left's treasonous act to over throw the President and majority house and senate, disregarding the elections in 2016, makes the Dems illegitimate, usings Dems own words and standards.


----------



## justoffal (Dec 25, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


Untrue....stupid argument
There was definitely fraud
And probably some of the undercards too....but the fraudsters aren't stupid by any means. No problem....there are new rules now and everyone will play by them....that simple.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 25, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Awww... poor retard. Still whining like his orange douchebag. Merry Christmas, retard. Now, go away.



Curious what you Gaia/Moloch worshippers do on Christmas? Serve an aborted infant for dinner?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 25, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Curious what you Gaia/Moloch worshippers do on Christmas? Serve an aborted infant for dinner?


Nah. Aborted infants are strictly for lunch. Don't you know anything?

But since you went there... what do trumptards do on Christmas day? Other than masturbating to a picture of the orange douche bag? Do you guys schedule a "Hang VP Pence" hunting day? Or, is that only in November?


----------



## justoffal (Dec 25, 2021)

gipper said:


> None of this matters. There is little difference between Don and Joe on policy. So forget about it!


As a matter of fact one thing has become consistently clear.

At each turn as Joe Biden fails, stumbles and looks completely inept he immediately falls back to Trump era policies that were working and claims that they're his decisions.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 25, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Nah. Aborted infants are strictly for lunch. Don't you know anything?
> 
> But since you went there... what do trumptards do on Christmas day? Other than masturbating to a picture of the orange douche bag? Do you guys schedule a "Hang VP Pence" hunting day? Or, is that only in November?



That's reserved for the Jan 6 celebration of Nazicrats losing the little sense they had...


----------



## gipper (Dec 25, 2021)

justoffal said:


> As a matter of fact one thing has become consistently clear.
> 
> At each turn as Joe Biden fails, stumbles and looks completely inept he immediately falls back to Trump era policies that were working and claims that they're his decisions.


He fails because he’s following Trump policies.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 25, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's reserved for the Jan 6 celebration of Nazicrats losing the little sense they had...


So you do organize a  "Hang VP Pence" hunting day? My sources were correct.

So, how do you guys hunt him down? With dogs or do you take Rump jr off the leash and let him chase down Pence?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 26, 2021)

gipper said:


> He fails because he’s following Trump policies.



I knew you to be a fucking retard, but just


----------



## gipper (Dec 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I knew you to be a fucking retard, but just


A Trumper calling someone else a retard. WTF!


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 26, 2021)

gipper said:


> He fails because he’s following Trump policies.


Try Reuters...Biden's advisors are telling him to retain lots of Trump's policies.


----------



## gipper (Dec 26, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Try Reuters...Biden's advisors are telling him to retain lots of Trump's policies.


Okay. That works too.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 26, 2021)

Magnus said:


> So you do organize a  "Hang VP Pence" hunting day? My sources were correct.



Your sources are fed so well on your feces, how could they be wrong?



Magnus said:


> So, how do you guys hunt him down? With dogs or do you take Rump jr off the leash and let him chase down Pence?



DERP

You Nazis do have a rich - albeit sick, fantasy life.

Wait, you're not so mentally ill that you actually think anyone threatened Pence? 



I always liked Pence, still do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 26, 2021)

gipper said:


> A Trumper calling someone else a retard. WTF!



Thinking is hard for you Nazis....


----------



## gipper (Dec 26, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Thinking is hard for you Nazis....


Yeah I’m a Nazi. Yet I was called a commie in another thread just a few hours ago.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Your sources are fed so well on your feces, how could they be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, a no on "Hunt VP Pence" day but a yes to a masturbating to a picture of the orange douchebag? You guys really are sickos.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2021)

gipper said:


> Yeah I’m a Nazi. Yet I was called a commie in another thread just a few hours ago.



Are you a commie? Are you a Nazi?

Yep.

Hitler, Stalin, Mao - brothers from different mothers.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2021)

Magnus said:


> So, a no on "Hunt VP Pence" day but a yes to a masturbating to a picture of the orange douchebag? You guys really are sickos.



If there is, it's a leftist media creation. 

Oh, and the hypocrisy of you Nazis feigning shock at violent rhetoric is beyond the pale.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If there is, it's a leftist media creation.
> 
> Oh, and the hypocrisy of you Nazis feigning shock at violent rhetoric is beyond the pale.
> 
> View attachment 580311


Awww... was that a secret? You guys masturbating to a picture of the orange douche bag? Sorry to let the cat out of the bag. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2021)

Magnus said:


> Awww... was that a secret? You guys masturbating to a picture of the orange douche bag? Sorry to let the cat out of the bag. LOL



What's really sad is that really is the best you can do.

Go back to playing with the "marbles" inside your depends.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What's really sad is that really is the best you can do.
> 
> Go back to playing with the "marbles" inside your depends.


And you like playing with your dick looking at a picture of your orange douche bag. Each to his own.


----------



## lennypartiv (Dec 27, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> If the election was not valid due to cheating by the Dems, then it cannot just be the presidential race that is contested, it has to be every single race that was on the same ballot.
> 
> All of those in congress that won in 2020 that are claiming the election was not valid should step down, to do otherwise is to show you really do not think the election was fraudulent.


The fraudulent ballots were the ones that contained the names of Trump and Biden.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 28, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> The fraudulent ballots were the ones that contained the names of Trump and Biden.



So every single ballot cast.  Thanks, that was sort of my point.


----------

